# Garmin truswing



## popeye (Jul 10, 2020)

Have just got a Garmin S60 watch and noticed that your can also get a neat little gizmo called the 'truswing' that measures club angle, speed, lean etc. However it appears that Garmin have stopped producing them however you can still get them on eBay so my question is this.....

 (A) has anyone used one and did it help?

(B) is there anything else or there that is similar and still being produced?

Thanks.


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2020)

B) I still have, and use, a SkyCaddie SkyPro - not sure if still selling them.
There's also Zepp which goes on a glove which I think is still selling. Probably one or two others also.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2020)

Let me have a rummage over the weekend. I think I've still got the Truswing somewhere you can have. Whether it'll connect or work I don't know but you're welcome to it (if I can find it). It was one of those things I bought on a whim. Some OK data from it


----------



## popeye (Jul 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Let me have a rummage over the weekend. I think I've still got the Truswing somewhere you can have. Whether it'll connect or work I don't know but you're welcome to it (if I can find it). It was one of those things I bought on a whim. Some OK data from it
		
Click to expand...

That would be be Great! Thanks.


----------



## popeye (Jul 10, 2020)

Oops. Just noticed that I posted this in the wrong section!! Can a admin move this to the "ask the experts"section? Cheers


----------



## popeye (Aug 29, 2020)

popeye said:



			That would be be Great! Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have any joy finding one @HomerJSimpson ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

popeye said:



			Did you have any joy finding one @HomerJSimpson ?
		
Click to expand...

So sorry, I totally forgot. Let me check again tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So sorry, I totally forgot. Let me check again tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I am sorry. I had all of my old training aids out and my large storage box full of heavens knows what crap (and no idea why I'm keeping it) and can't find it anyway. I will keep looking but not looking good


----------

